# New 20 gallon FOWLR



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I was going to build a sump from a twenty gallon a friend gave me, but it wouldn't fit under my stand. I have since moved to a 15 gal sump, and have this twenty left over. I want to do a FOWLR tank for the fish I can't have in my reef, and would like a few suggestions. 

What kind of puffers can I put in a twenty gal SW?
Are there any other fish I can put in with the puffers?[/i]


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

1. Valentini puffer is the only that comes to mind. Most stay under 4".
2. I wouldnt add any other fish with a puffer. They are really species only fish.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Is this tank acrylic? If so, I'd ditch the puffer idea and get a mantis shrimp! Just my own personal choice if I set up a FOWLR


----------

